# Tracking Dog in NE Ohio?



## Bassnbeer (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyone have any leads on a tracking dog in NE Ohio? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, Jason Gregg in Portage County. 330-221-5254


----------



## Bassnbeer (Jun 6, 2020)

I tried him but he’s been non responsive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Where at in NE ohio you need one, you can text Stacy Bayus and see if she's willing to come, she's in lake city PA by erie. 814-490-9288


----------



## Bassnbeer (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks! I sent a message. Portage county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What did you shoot ? I don't know of any tracking dogs but I have heard of people putting regular dogs on blood and having some pretty good luck. I do know labs and weiner dogs can certainly track


----------



## Bassnbeer (Jun 6, 2020)

A buck, a good one but nothing crazy. Just trying to do my due diligence. Shot was high and caught back shoulder on way out. No blood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any luck finding him ?


----------



## Bassnbeer (Jun 6, 2020)

Unfortunately, no. I walked the entire property all day yesterday starting at 5am, through all of the winds and rain. No luck. And I couldn’t get anyone to come with a dog. I hate this feeling...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Been there know the feeling. One good thing though is that high shoulder shots are often non fatal


----------



## Bassnbeer (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for all the support. It’s really disappointing not being able to find a tracker. I would have paid a hefty amount just to do what I feel is right by the animal. I hate to feel like I let a deer potentially go to waste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

It definitely won’t go to waste. I have been in your shoes before, it really sucks. It does go away though. I think it’s the same passion that makes us hunt that also makes us feel bad an animal wasn’t recovered.


----------

